# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >   For those who have to spend a nite or 2 on St. Martin, I recommend Mary's Boon. It's close to the airport, it's on the beach, has a very nice restaurant that serves breakfast, lunch and dinner and a

## andynap

For those who have to spend a nite or 2 on St. Martin, I recommend Mary's Boon. It's close to the airport, it's on the beach, has a very nice restaurant that serves breakfast, lunch and dinner and a nice bar. The hotel has 2 wings of rooms on either side not shown in this photo

 

The hotel is on Simpson Bay and a very long beach that has various beach bars on it- 

 

It looks out to Saba and has lots of activities

 

If you want different dining I suggest renting a car and driving to Grand Case- about 30 minutes- and making a reservation at Spiga- a fine Italian restaurant. 

 

The night we dined there Phyllis had an appetizer of Scallops wrapped in Bacon, Herb Encrusted Shrimp, avocado, tapenade with a roasted tomato, olive oil and garlic dressing- 

 

I had the best Lobster bisque ever

 

Phyllis' 2nd course was the Crabcake appetizer which was all jumbo lump

 

And my 2nd course was a homemade Pappardelle with a pork sausage ragu- fabulous

----------


## RichBouker

Honor bar, Creole cooking, nice view, nice sand, and fairly inexpensive.  I think it was an old plantation.

----------


## andynap

This is their menu that they have had for many years- all you can eat- 

Mary's Boon Menu

----------


## sweetiegal

thanks for the recommendation! :)

----------


## andynap

I can say this without getting slapped- 

My pleasure Sweetie.

----------

